# Cape San Blas wrecks



## mskayaker (May 8, 2011)

I am going to cape san blas in about two week and was wondering if there were any kayak accessible wrecks/reefs. Any info appreciated


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

This site has Public #s for reefs off Mexico Beach: http://www.mbara.org/mexico-beach-artificial-reefs.cfm 

Don't know how close they are to the Cape. You'll have to plug em into google earth or a nautical chart and plot the distances out.

Good luck. Looking forward to a report,
Alex


----------



## mskayaker (May 8, 2011)

Yeah ive looked there ,but the closest ones are about five miles. I havent done to much offshore kayaking and i think thats pushing it.


----------

